# Bugera Amps -- 5150 clone, anyone?



## Jeff (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.bugera-amps.com/_01/product.cfm?productName=6260&groupName=Guitar Valve Amplification#

They're made by Behringer, or at least distributed by them. 6260. They didn't even try to hide what they were copying!


----------



## 999dead666 (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah its shocking , they could at least change the model number if they dont want to change the look at least!!
i wonder howdoes it sound like?


----------



## dpm (Jan 19, 2007)

I was waiting for this thread

Damn cheap, it will be interesting to hear how they sound


----------



## XEN (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, check out the 6262s and 333s. Wow. Total Peavey clones. Sad thing is that they will sell.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 19, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Yeah, check out the 6262s and 333s. Wow. Total Peavey clones. Sad thing is that they will sell.



Well, as much of a snob as I am about where a guitar is built, as far as amps go, I am happy with my Chinese made ValveKing. 

So, I am openminded with these. Except of course I have no need for a 120w head, so I won't be buying one anyway. 

In fact I am more interested in downsizing to a 1x12 50w combo at this moment than anything else.


----------



## XEN (Jan 19, 2007)

The good thing is that the price point will bring tube amps to within the reach of more up and coming players. They don't have to be perfect at that price, they just have to work.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 19, 2007)

Who is Shane Gibson? An endorser of these things with a seven string 

I hate them on sight, but that is because i spent so much on a real 6505


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd be interested in trying one for a laugh. No UK price yet though.


----------



## Drew (Jan 19, 2007)

Ditto here - an uber-affordable JS-X clone (what I take the 333-XL to be) might be fun to have around...


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 19, 2007)

+1 as long as they don't blow up all over the place, I'm all for more amp options . 

$450 or so(figuring on discount off MSRP) for a 5150 clone doesn't sound bad. Especially since 5150 prices are pushing $800 used.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Behringer is notorius for copying other people's stuff.

Their mixing boards are Mackie clones (and really, pretty damn good. But go figure.)

Their pedals are Boss clones. In fact, when they first came out, they looked almost identical! Possible lawsuits from Boss made them change.

One of their PC interface thingies is a clone of an existing product (can't recall what).


Behringer, where you can get name brand gear at a fraction of the price!  The Bugera amps are likely to probably not sound too bad, I'm betting. The Bugera speakers (made by Jensen) that come in their cabs sounds great. LOTS of headroom and power handling, clear tone, and punchy as heck.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 19, 2007)

They might be a pretty cool backup. I've never had any problems with my Behringer stuff (studio monitors, V-Amp2) and neither has any of my friends. Actually the ultrabass 1200 or whatever bass combo is used by pretty much every local band here.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 19, 2007)

I think I might have to get that JSX clone. 3-channel tube amp, shit, that won't probably cost an arm and a leg. I gotta check that out. I love my Behringer stuff too, anyway.


----------



## noodles (Jan 19, 2007)

These are good for the market in the same way the Ibanez RG was good for the market when it was introduced: just as the RG put decent guitars suited to metal in the hands of kids, this puts real tube amps suitable for metal, into the hands of kids who could not afford them otherwise. Bravo.


----------



## starsnuffer (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a hard time morally justifying buying anything by Behringer. 

From the child labor in SE asia they employ, to the blatant stealing of designs and engineering that other companies work hard to create, it just rubs me the wrong way.

And now they make a POS clone of a POS peavey amp. Ug.

-W


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 19, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> From the child labor in SE asia they employ,


Great point. However, a claim like that needs sources. 



starsnuffer said:


> to the blatant stealing of designs and engineering that other companies work hard to create, it just rubs me the wrong way.


Agreed. Generally, my wallet is my justification, considering the outrageous prices charged for gear, however. But, for like reasons, I rarely (almost never) shop at Wal-Mart. Needless to say, the reason they get their sales is price point, not the rip off. I think that's unnecessary. They would probably do as well with their own designs, since price is, like I said, almost certainly the biggest purchase influence.



starsnuffer said:


> And now they make a POS clone of a POS peavey amp. Ug.


Disgareed. I don't think the 5150 is a POS at all.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 19, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> From the child labor in SE asia they employ



Do you have a reliable source on this?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 19, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> From the child labor in SE asia they employ,



God bless those hard working children so we can enjoy ourselves more ;p
You gotta give them props on their wiring and soldering skills though. coulda swore it was a machine doin it!


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> God bless those hard working children so we can enjoy ourselves more ;p
> You gotta give them props on their wiring and soldering skills though. coulda swore it was a machine doin it!





-e rep for you.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow these look pretty cool. I dig the idea of an affordable tube amp.


----------



## god_puppet (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like a cool amp. Did anyone notice Shane Gibson is endorsing this, thats awesome. For those who don't know who he is hes a extremely telented shredder 

http://myspace.com/shaneshred


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Jan 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> God bless those hard working children so we can enjoy ourselves more ;p
> You gotta give them props on their wiring and soldering skills though. coulda swore it was a machine doin it!



And Bless the mechanics and enginers who work on the machines for sweet FA


----------



## dpm (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, Chinese labor is ethically dubious, but if you own an IPod, or for that matter just about any modern electronic device, it would be hypocritical to apply those ethics to Behringer. Ever thought about the origin of the components that go into boutique amps? Same place, same people, same pay rates.

I, for one, can't wait to try blowing one of these up. Couldn't sound worse than a K........


----------



## kmanick (Jan 19, 2007)

so which one of these is the JSX clone?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 19, 2007)

supposively it's the 333 or 333xl


----------



## Jerich (Jan 19, 2007)

and for those of you not out at NAMM 2007 today...Mr Shane Gibson...yes carvin Dc7...by the way He jams.....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_03DDmeoBhg

and this amp is more middle toned then a 5150 ..as you can hear!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 19, 2007)

WHOA! That was insane! I love how the strings were dancing with it 

That was kinda lower-gained than I like but it souned decent for what you could hear.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 19, 2007)

i kinda like it...maybe i'll have to try one... dun dun dun!


----------



## jaredowty (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, can't believe you guys don't know who Shane Gibson is. Berklee graduate and a monster player. This amp really couldn't be THAT bad, especially since this is the first tube amp Shane has started using.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah shane is fucking unreal on guitar, i only found out about him last year, but the dude definitely has a style of his own and can shred the fuck out of a guitar!

if this is anything like the majority of behringer equipment, it will sound like a decent copy but it will not be very reliable...


----------



## kmanick (Jan 20, 2007)

Damn.........I never heard of this guy
Nice!!!!!! 7 string shred love to see it!
this guy have a CD out yet?
holy crap you need to check out the "whiskey fingers" video on his web site.
http://www.shaneguitar.com/videos/whiskey.wmv


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 20, 2007)

so the name didn't ring a bell, and then i went and watched the namm video and thought he looked familiar....and suddenly i remembered! i have a CD-R of some stuff he recorded a few years back, i got it when he played guitar in a free Faith No More tribute show in the Berklee cafeteria in 2003 or 2004 or so. it must be around here somewhere.....


----------



## kmanick (Jan 21, 2007)

I just ordered his chops from hell DVD
I really like this guys playing


----------



## Shannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Interesting amps, but damn! Shawn is fucking insane!


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 22, 2007)

Where can I check the prices?


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I might just pick one of the 333XL's up....hell, why not!? If it breaks, it'll be under warranty, and by the time it dies, if it does, I'll have enough money to buy a JSX


----------



## kmanick (Jan 22, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> I think I might just pick one of the 333XL's up....hell, why not!? If it breaks, it'll be under warranty, and by the time it dies, if it does, I'll have enough money to buy a JSX


 
Same here


----------



## budda (Jan 22, 2007)

i want to hear this fabled "bugera" stuff, especially if its supposed to be a 5150 clone.

hehe HR, my JSX didnt cost a thing...yeah i should probably stop saying that now huh.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.behringer.com/02_products/pricelistDetails.cfm?lang=ENG&cid=US&pbrand=1

prices are extremly low.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, I would certainly like to try one out.


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow!! I have been wanting a good cheap tube amp to just practice with and that 6262-212 sounds like maybe a winner..... Have to wait and see.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 23, 2007)

Project2501 said:


> Wow!! I have been wanting a good cheap tube amp to just practice with and that 6262-212 sounds like maybe a winner..... Have to wait and see.



true, even if it isent the best amp in the world, for that price having a tbe amp is not bad, My first thought was to change the tubes in it to something better.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 23, 2007)

Someone who is into Peavey models on which this amps are based can explain me the differences between those models? The product descriptions just says that they are powerful and work for any style


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 23, 2007)

Man I need to know where these are sold and how much I have to save to get one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2007)

I want a Mesa clone


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 23, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Man I need to know where these are sold and how much I have to save to get one.



Here is the pricelist again

http://www.behringer.com/02_products/pricelistDetails.cfm?lang=ENG&cid=US&pbrand=1

Bugera is distrubed by behringer so everystore that has behringer will have the choice to get bugera and hopefully everystore that sells behringer today will sell these.


----------



## sepsis311 (Jan 23, 2007)

what is it with all these guys thinking they need 100-120w heads? These amps are way to loud. I play metal, and when i owed a 5150 i always ran off of 2 tubes, half power. I do that with my soldano amp now too. Its perfect for clubs, cause u can push the power tubes hotter and get that nice tube saturated tone. Most clubs mic you anyway.

I laugh when i see the 15 year olds in metal bands with Mesa Boogie Tripple Rectifiers.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2007)

^ Above post has zero to do with the topic, however.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 23, 2007)

Emperoff said:


> Someone who is into Peavey models on which this amps are based can explain me the differences between those models? The product descriptions just says that they are powerful and work for any style



The 6260 I believe is the 6505 clone, with the 6262 being the 6505+. The 333XL is exactly like the JSX....look up the description on any of these 3 and it will explain them to you.

I really do think once I get my 8 in, I'm gonna drop the cash to get one of these heads....the 333XL....maybe with a Vader cab? Then, like I said...if it breaks, it's under warranty, and by the time it dies, I'll still have a good cab with some cash stashed away for the JSX


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> The 6260 I believe is the 6505 clone, with the 6262 being the 6505+. The 333XL is exactly like the JSX....look up the description on any of these 3 and it will explain them to you.
> 
> I really do think once I get my 8 in, I'm gonna drop the cash to get one of these heads....the 333XL....maybe with a Vader cab? Then, like I said...if it breaks, it's under warranty, and by the time it dies, I'll still have a good cab with some cash stashed away for the JSX



well, a 6505 is a 5150 with a different number... a 6260 is a 5150 knockoff ;p


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> well, a 6505 is a 5150 with a different number... a 6260 is a 5150 knockoff ;p



Same difference, really


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, 6260 being a 5150 knockoff makes more sense. 6260= 5150 with ones added (not really good at masking things are they?) Whereas 6260= 6505-245, and that doesn't make any sense, neither do I.

I'm done.


I do want to try out the 5150 II clone though.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 23, 2007)

Isn't 5150 and 6505 pretty much the exact same amp?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 23, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Isn't 5150 and 6505 pretty much the exact same amp?



Yeah, I'm just taking about numbers in the names.


----------



## sepsis311 (Jan 23, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> what is it with all these guys thinking they need 100-120w heads? These amps are way to loud. I play metal, and when i owed a 5150 i always ran off of 2 tubes, half power. I do that with my soldano amp now too. Its perfect for clubs, cause u can push the power tubes hotter and get that nice tube saturated tone. Most clubs mic you anyway.
> 
> I laugh when i see the 15 year olds in metal bands with Mesa Boogie Tripple Rectifiers.



I was not clear as to the intention of my above post. I was going to say, instead of blowing money on a 5150 knock off, buy a better quality 50watt amp. It will be built better and sound better. These 100watt knockoffs are useless.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2007)

That's basically like saying "buy the SLO, the 5150 is a shitty knockoff" or whatever it was based off of


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 23, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> I was not clear as to the intention of my above post. I was going to say, instead of blowing money on a 5150 knock off, buy a better quality 50watt amp. It will be built better and sound better. These 100watt knockoffs are useless.



I don't think they are, from what I've read these amps seem pretty decent...

I think this is an affordable solution to get ahold of a practical tube amp while you save for better gear. Even the Peavey tube combos cost more than this in any size worth using for gigging. These amps are a rip-off of Peavey, there's no question about that, but as far as being useless, I'd say they're far from that.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> I was not clear as to the intention of my above post. I was going to say, instead of blowing money on a 5150 knock off, buy a better quality 50watt amp. It will be built better and sound better. These 100watt knockoffs are useless.



My 5150's only 60 watts ;p


----------



## sepsis311 (Jan 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> My 5150's only 60 watts ;p



And i bet in a club with a sound guy who knows what he's doing, you would sound better than someone with a 120w 5150.



D-EJ915 said:


> That's basically like saying "buy the SLO, the 5150 is a shitty knockoff" or whatever it was based off of



Most people would agree with the 5150 being a shitty knockoff of the SLO. It's common knowledge that the 5150 design was mostly "inspiried" by the SLO. Although some people would say it was purely ripped off, and i dont blame them. Ever see the design drawings of the two?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 23, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Here is the pricelist again
> 
> http://www.behringer.com/02_products/pricelistDetails.cfm?lang=ENG&cid=US&pbrand=1
> 
> Bugera is distrubed by behringer so everystore that has behringer will have the choice to get bugera and hopefully everystore that sells behringer today will sell these.


 
I've seen that already but thats MSRP plus I'm wanting the 333 model in 212


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 26, 2007)

SHane is a good friend and he can play... BUT the BUTTGERA or BOoogger amp is garbage.

Shane needs to come here the Divinity II

I heard it at NAMM ....: (


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> My 5150's only 60 watts ;p



That amp is easily as loud as or louder than most 100 watt amps. 

I don't think the difference is very much between 50 and 100 watts in terms of volume. A guy that had the 50 watt version of my head was actually louder. My big thing with volume is if I'm going to go to the trouble of playing, I want people to hear me, not just the drums and bass.


----------



## shaneroo (May 5, 2007)

Aghorasilat said:


> SHane is a good friend and he can play... BUT the BUTTGERA or BOoogger amp is garbage.
> 
> Shane needs to come here the Divinity II
> 
> I heard it at NAMM ....: (




hmmm......i thought it sounded pretty good.


----------



## nyck (May 5, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> what is it with all these guys thinking they need 100-120w heads? These amps are way to loud. I play metal, and when i owed a 5150 i always ran off of 2 tubes, half power. I do that with my soldano amp now too. Its perfect for clubs, cause u can push the power tubes hotter and get that nice tube saturated tone. Most clubs mic you anyway.
> 
> I laugh when i see the 15 year olds in metal bands with Mesa Boogie Tripple Rectifiers.


I actually prefer the tone of the 5150 with all 4 tubes running, not just 2. It tightens up the bass imo. Luckily, the 5150 isn't 'that' loud of an amp(like a mesa) so you can get pretty nice sounds at reasonable levels.


----------



## Axel (May 5, 2007)

Speaking of 5150 clones, I had the pleasure of hearing a Brunetti a couple of days ago and I was very impressed!  
Think of it as a 5150 with tighter mids and a REAL clean channel as well as the crunch and lead channels.
It's supposedly also MIDI operational. Of course this amp is actually _more_ expensive than a 5150  But hey at least you don't have to buy a separate preamp or amp for cleans. It also comes with a built in rack space in the actual head which is pretty cool.
The construction on this amp is phenomenal.


----------



## zimbloth (May 5, 2007)

The thing is, I think it's sweet if Behringer can continue to clone things successfully, I sure as hell like my GMX212 which is supposedly a Tech 21 clone. The thing is, it's a lot harder to clone a tube amp than a solid-state piece of equipment... so I'm skeptical those could be even close to the quality of a legit 5150, but we'll see... I hope i'm wrong, would be fun to have as a practice amp.


----------



## Jerich (May 5, 2007)

Axel said:


> Speaking of 5150 clones, I had the pleasure of hearing a Brunetti a couple of days ago and I was very impressed!
> .




what Model did you hear I love My Evo120Xl but i think it sounds like nothing Peavey has ever made..it sounds closer to my Hughes & Kettner triamp third channel with better MIDI ....


----------



## Axel (May 5, 2007)

That's the one I tried. Well yes I wouldn't call it a 5150 clone but it sure reminded me a lot of the 5150 sound, the rawness. 
I guess a lot of my perception had to do with my friend trying out the Engl invader right before, which seemed to have a very compressed sound so the Brunetti was very refreshing to my ears and more of what I'm accustomed to hearing. Also, it was being played through a Splawn cab with redcoats which coincidentally was the cab I ended up buying for my 5150. It sounded much better than the Engl with v30's which the Brunetti was hooked up to initially.
The Brunetti also reminded me a lot of the rust in peace sound... maybe cuz my friend started playing holy wars I dunno


----------



## Jerich (May 5, 2007)

www.myspace.com/brunettiamplifiers 



amps are very difined by thier owners.... The cleans are very bell like in old school fender tones. I like the Xlead distortion alot but also tried many different tubes in it till i was totally happy. I just picked upa Pirate too it sound mean....I have peavey Jsx/5150/5150 II/6505/XXX and I can tell you they sound nothing like the Brunetti. But they do have a full bodied tone like a hughes & Kettner. at times remind me of a Uberschall...


----------



## thedonutman (May 6, 2007)

They should start making Ampeg SVT bass head clones


----------



## Jerich (May 6, 2007)

ampeg is one of the worste company's to get parts for...they still have a order of mine 8 months passed....every since they were taken over by %^$##@@#$% they have terrible tech support. I have three SVT's a tube head and I rack preamp all sitting on the self for customers waiting for parts....and talk about $$$$ I hope Ampeg get thier shit together soon or people are going to leave faster then the "KRANK EXODUS"........


----------



## green91 (Jun 24, 2007)

perhaps im ignorant, but a text description of an amp doesnt make it a copy or even similiar, infact most "metal" amps sound are similair in their description but sound nothing alike, how does this make the bugera a 5150 copy?


----------



## nyck (Jun 24, 2007)

green91 said:


> perhaps im ignorant, but a text description of an amp doesnt make it a copy or even similiar, infact most "metal" amps sound are similair in their description but sound nothing alike, how does this make the bugera a 5150 copy?


5150 - 6260
Same basic design and everything.
Behringer are known for copying other's designs and selling them for cheaper. The majority of their effects pedal line is a rip off of Boss' pedal line.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2007)

At least they copy other's designs _well_, unlike a certain other manufacturer of digital amps who shall remain nameless


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 24, 2007)

What they're getting at is this;

Bugera 6260:





Peavey 6505(aka 5150):





Bugera 6262:




Peavey 6505+(aka 5150II):





The Bugera photos are digital mock-ups on their site, the real ones look even more like their Peavey counterparts. Literally mirror images of the controls. Even the names give it away.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2007)

Nothing wrong with stealing an amp design and switching the control knobs opposite of the true counterpart....   Lame... knowing that it's a blatant copy I don't know if I could buy one of those amps without feeling guilty.


----------



## Edroz (Jun 24, 2007)

the only thing i care about is sound... means nothing to me if the amp says Bugera instead of Peavey. after all, the 5150/ 6505 was a Soldano SLO100 clone.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 24, 2007)

Edroz said:


> the only thing i care about is sound... means nothing to me if the amp says Bugera instead of Peavey. after all, the 5150/ 6505 was a Soldano SLO100 clone.



The 5150 and Recto are based on the SLO circuit, the same way the original Marshalls were based on a Fender Bassman circuit. 

There's a difference between using an existing amp as a basis for a new one, and outright trying to copy an amp, including it's name and cosmetics. 

Being the cheap ass-hole I am, I might be tempted by one of these after used ones are flooding ebay for $200-300.  Would I buy one new and supprt the company? Fuck no.


----------



## Naren (Jun 25, 2007)

Hm. That's interesting. If it sounded pretty good, I'd be tempted to get one. A good-sounding cheap tube amp is quite tempting, I must say.


----------



## plusyear (Jun 25, 2007)

have anyone heard a bugera???
cant find anything on the net right now


----------



## loktide (Jun 25, 2007)

there's this youtube video of shane gibson shredding the fuck out of the JSX clone. Shane is so skilled, he could make a MT-2 thru your TV-speakers sound killer though...

Anyway: linky!


----------



## blackout (Jun 25, 2007)

Where are these amps? Weren't they supposed to be out in april or something? 

I want one! I'm on a 4-£500 and i need a gigging metal amp with good tone, and if this doesn't surface any time soon, i think i'll be looking at higher end solid states like randalls or something...would really like a tube amp so i hope these come out soon.


----------



## green91 (Jun 25, 2007)

wow they are very similiar when posed side-by-side. i guess the tone will tell the story though.


----------



## plusyear (Jun 26, 2007)

blackout said:


> Where are these amps? Weren't they supposed to be out in april or something?
> 
> I want one! I'm on a 4-£500 and i need a gigging metal amp with good tone, and if this doesn't surface any time soon, i think i'll be looking at higher end solid states like randalls or something...would really like a tube amp so i hope these come out soon.



why dont you check out the peavey valve king???


----------



## Ishan (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm quite interested in a 333-XL combo, time will tell...


----------



## blackout (Jun 27, 2007)

plusyear said:


> why dont you check out the peavey valve king???



Apparently not all that metal sounding, although I probably should go give one a test


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone try one of these yet?


----------



## Kotex (Aug 1, 2007)

> Originally posted by Blackout--Apparently not all that metal sounding, although I probably should go give one a test



I would say it pretty metal Sounding. I just bought one not too long ago, has a nice heavy sound to it.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 1, 2007)

Kotex said:


> I would say it pretty metal Sounding. I just bought one not too long ago, has a nice heavy sound to it.




Do you still have it? Can you post clips?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 1, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> Do you still have it? Can you post clips?



+1


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2007)

Peavey ValveKing clip through V30's:

http://biesiadecki.com/music/vk_test.mp3

I don't have it anymore though.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 1, 2007)

Ha, I thought the original post was saying the bugera amps werent very metal. Thanks though, I was wondering what the vk sounded like without the $30k studio peavey no doubt recorded the samples in.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 1, 2007)

What were your settings for tone on your VK.
I got mine to have a lot more low end, even with my crappy pick-ups.


----------

